# Any interest in the TwentyTen course tomorrow?



## BristolMike (Jan 24, 2017)

I've got the day off tomorrow but all my regular golfing partners are either in hospital or at work. Anyone fancy playing the TwentyTen? It's Â£49 and tee off around 10


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2017)

aaargh... only just saw that!


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 25, 2017)

IanM said:



			aaargh... only just saw that!
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame. Would have been good to get out there. I will be playing it with a mate when we can get a good deal next so will let you know


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey Mike...Id be interested in playing too.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 25, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Hey Mike...Id be interested in playing too.
		
Click to expand...

Can most of you do during the week? I will find out when they have decent deals again


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 25, 2017)

As long as I have a bit of notice, midweek shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 25, 2017)

I've had a look. 6th/7th Feb could be an option for Â£49


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2017)

Not all week every week... But Mondays are usually best.. with a bit of notice...

6th is currently good


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 25, 2017)

Let's see who else would be interested. My game isn't in great shape but I always enjoy the 2010 and it's a good chance to get the clubs cleaned ha


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2017)

You'll be testing your enjoyment factor round there in February if your game is off!!

Â£49 for there isn't bad.... they do over charge most of the time.  They are struggling to make money on the course these days..

I really like it... on a nice day!


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 25, 2017)

I've played it a few times now but always enjoy it. I always think, I could always be at work. I will make sure the games in an ok state by then. Lessons mess with things until you implement the things


----------



## shewy (Jan 26, 2017)

I may be up for this, bedding in my new swing but Monday might be ok, will need to check with the fÃ¼hrer


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 26, 2017)

shewy said:



			I may be up for this, bedding in my new swing but Monday might be ok, will need to check with the fÃ¼hrer
		
Click to expand...

Ok sounds good. Let's try and get it booked over next few days


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 27, 2017)

February is looking like a non starter for me. Late March is my best bet so feel free to crack on without me.


----------



## shewy (Jan 28, 2017)

Th fuhrer has given me the thumbs up.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok I'm playing there tomorrow so will ask about tee times for the 6th


----------



## shewy (Jan 29, 2017)

Oof bit wet today, hope you have good waterproofs


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2017)

Played Newport this , ''twas horrible! messrs Galvin and Green were very good


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 29, 2017)

Now that was an eventful round. I couldn't hit an iron cleanly all round (until the last 2 holes) but drove well and putted well. Shot a 98 which was higher than I would have wanted, the conditions were shocking and there was no roll with any shot. I had to play half the round with no driver too as my stupid M1 head went flying into the trees as the shaft snapped above the hosel. Not a great advert for the new M1


----------

